# Account Ranks



## Nshamy (Jun 3, 2020)

Just wondering how the account ranks work in relation to using the forums? 

P.S. Speaking of fourms, been a great experience here, so far.  Awesome community.


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 3, 2020)

If you mean account titles like newbie, smoke blower, master of the pit, etc, etc it's simply based on post count.


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 3, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> If you mean account titles like newbie, smoke blower, master of the pit, etc, etc it's simply based on post count.


I see. Rank was probably confusing


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 3, 2020)

Paying a nominal fee to be a "member" is a way to support the forum.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2020)

Nshamy






						SMF Member Rankings
					

So... years ago when the forum was very young, I came up with some member rankings or user titles to give folks as their number of member messages accrued.  Here is what they are:  0-29 Newbie 30-74 Fire Starter 75-149 Smoke Blower 150-299 Meat Mopper 300-999 Smoking Fanatic 1000-4999 Master of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2020)

Welcome Nick!!
Glad to have you with us!
You don't say where you're from in your profile----Does that Handle stand for "Neshaminy"?

Bear


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Nick!!
> Glad to have you with us!
> You don't say where you're from in your profile----Does that Handle stand for "Neshaminy"?
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the welcome Bear!
It stands for my first initial and last name. I'm from Utah. Glad you mentioned my profile, I need to do some work there.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 7, 2020)

Welcome . Always nice to know where a member is from . Enjoy .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2020)

Rank means nothing other than your post count. OTBS is an honor & that will come with your submitting threads on your cooks & your knowledge & help to others. This is an honor bestowed on a few people every year. So get involved & you may be a canadate for next years OTBS nominees.
Al


----------

